# curiosity



## RosemaryPiersall (Mar 11, 2009)

I am curious as to how long it takes the average coder with little to no experience to become reasonably proficient at coding.  I am CPC-A certified and have just passed the one year mark although I actually spent 6 months in anesthesia and now 6 months in urology.  What sort of accuracy rate would be expected at this level?


----------

